# What to install first: 8x8 post OR paver area



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

I would set your footer piers first. At the very least, you'll be less likely to track mud over your clean pavers.

Dig your footer piers down below your local frost line. Not really necessary to use sono-tube forms for a small structure. I would set the posts on top of the piers using Simpson product.

Make sure you slope your patio away from existing foundation 1/4"/foot.


----------

